# Putting together an online video chat site for social anxiety



## diapolis (Feb 10, 2015)

Feedback appreciated!

I'm creating a site where people can video chat 1-on-1 or in small groups to work on their social anxiety together. I'm looking to gather some feedback from the community about the idea.

Ideally, I want to gamify the site so people can earn points by having conversations. For instance, a 5-minute conversation would earn you 5 points. You might, for instance, get more points for participating in a group chat than just a one-on-one. Another feature could include providing feedback to each other (each member could rate the other on certain attributes, etc.).

The conversations may be directed, with the site offering questions to all participants to keep the conversations alive (i.e. "Talk about a time recently you felt embarrassed." Or "talk about a strategy you use to feel comfortable in public." etc.).

Big issues the site would have to contend with include filtering out spammers and trolls, and making it an effective tool that translates into the real world.

What do you all think? Ideas? Suggestions? Does this already exist?

If you're interested in knowing more, please join the subreddit or the mailing list.


----------



## diapolis (Feb 10, 2015)

I made this landing page if people are interested in learning more:

http://grouptalk.org/


----------

